# 2007 Whitetail Buck 10X6 Non-Typical...Photos



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's the buck I put my tag on this morning.... I've been hunting him for a few days, but wasn't able to get close enough until today. I spotted him through my spotting scope about a mile away bedded down out in the middle of the sagebrush. He has a unique double beam...10 points on one side and 6 on the other. He's a keeper.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You're darn right he's a keeper. What a great buck! Congrats!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Good Ol' Montana Buck! Great hunt! Those spot and stalks are so fun. The anticipation of knowing there is a deer there, as you get closer and closer hoping he doesn't bust you!

Congrats you will have to post a score after he dries!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

What did you get em with? (what gun)


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice work! That's deffinately a uniqu buck. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL buck!!!! (Not so sure about the hat though) oke: Okay, I'll say congrats on the deer first and foremost and I suppose I'll admit I picked the Red Sox to win it all before day 1.

I couldn't imagine seeing that thing run broadside especially!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I was wondering when we were going to see some pics of a dandy shot by you. With the pics you posted earlier I knew it was only a matter of time.

Congrats on the great buck!!!!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats! Narly buck!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I killed him with my old Winchester Model 70 .270. Most folks who have hunted whitetails in the midwest and back east would never believe where they live out here......This buck was out in the middle of the open plains miles away from what most people would consider whitetail cover. I've found that the older bucks leave the creek bottoms and river bottoms and will move miles away to escape the hunting pressure. Our creek bottoms get hammered by pheasant hunters (pheasant season opens a couple weeks before our deer season). The bigger bucks will move back in when the rut starts and run the does at night, but they are gone by daylight most of the time.

I've been a Sox fan since I was a kid. I was stationed in Boston when I was in the Coast Guard (1970-1973).....back in the days of Yaz, Rico, etc. and went to many games out at Fenway. I've waited a LONG time for them to finally have a great team!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

That's a dream buck for sure! Way to go pard! I'll be East of you in another week or so, looking for his daddy ( if I can get myself to hold out that long). It has always amazed me as well, the open country habits of whitetail bucks. The biggest I've ever seen, was bedded on a fenceline, with nothing taller than two-inch chewed down pasture, for at least two miles. Congratulations again!
Burl


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

stonebroke said:


> I've been a Sox fan since I was a kid. I was stationed in Boston when I was in the Coast Guard (1970-1973).....back in the days of Yaz, Rico, etc. and went to many games out at Fenway. I've waited a LONG time for them to finally have a great team!


You FULLY deserve these last couple World Series just like you deserve that beast of a deer. What a year for ya is all I can say!!
:beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

stonebroke,

Where about in MT do you hunt I go back and Hunt out there every year I got a 5x6 this year tucked into some sage also


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

DEER big


----------

